# Weipro Hang On Back Skimmer $39.00 Big Al's



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought the Weipro hang on back Skimmer from Big Al's a month ago for $49.00 there were a lot of negative comments concerning this skimmer and the price.

After I month I would buy it again with no problem. The skimmer works fine and does the job. The ONLY drawback is that the collection cup is small and requires cleaning every 2-3 days. Clean up is no big deal I just unplug the skimmer rinse it out and put it back in the tank. It takes at the most 2 minutes from tank to tank . The skimmer is rated for 100 gallon tanks, for big tanks I would recommend 2 of these skimmers for under $100.00


----------

